
Apple Pay can be used to ride New York City’s MTA transit starting May 31st - sunraa
https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/29/18643550/apple-pay-nyc-mta-transit-omny-contactless
======
theCodeStig
It’s already available in Singapore.

